# USS Cole



## Gypsy (Oct 12, 2007)

Lest we forget.  RIP.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/usscole-main.htm

Chief Petty Officer Richard Costelow, Morrisville, Pennsylvania. 

Signalman Seaman Recruit Cheron Luis Gunn, Rex, Georgia. 

Seaman James Rodrick McDaniels, Norfolk, Virginia. 

Seaman Recruit Lakiba Nicole Palmer, San Diego, California. 

Operations Specialist 2nd Class Timothy Lamont Saunders, Ringgold, Virginia. 

Ensign Andrew Triplett, Macon, Mississippi. 

Seaman Apprentice Craig Bryan Wibberley, Williamsport, Maryland. 

Hull Maintenance Technician 3rd Class, Kenneth Eugene Clodfelter, Mechanicsville, Virginia. 

Mess Management Specialist Seaman Lakeina Monique Francis, Woodleaf, North Carolina. 

Information Systems Technician Seaman Timothy Lee Gauna, Rice, Texas 

Engineman 2nd Class Mark Ian Nieto, Fond du Lac, Wisconsin. 

Electronics Warfare Technician 3rd Class Ronald Scott Owens, Vero Beach, Florida. 

Engineman Fireman Joshua Langdon Parlett, Churchville, Maryland. 

Fireman Apprentice Patrick Howard Roy, Cornwall on Hudson, New York. 

Electronics Warfare Technician 2nd Class Kevin Shawn Rux, Portland, North Dakota. 

Mess Management Specialist 3rd Class Ronchester Mananga Santiago, Kingsville, Texas 

Fireman Gary Graham Swenchonis Jr., Rockport, Texas


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Gypsy,

We should never forget ANY victims of terrorism in this Global War on Terrorism.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 12, 2007)

RIP.

Thanks for posting that, Gypsy. Just the other night Wolf Blitzer did interviewed President Carter, who stated emphatically that there were no problems with terrorism in the world during the Clinton administration. Apparently he forgot the USS Cole, among other incidents...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Oct 12, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 12, 2009)

Another anniversary is upon us.  Lest we forget.

RIP.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 12, 2009)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy !

Rest easy Sailors.  High seas and fair winds.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy
The Captain was ordered to refuel there he had requested to fuel underway because of the dangers of terrorist attacks.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 13, 2009)

RIP to the lost; and thoughts and prayers out to their families and friends...


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2009)

Gypsy - Ever Thoughtful!!! Thanks for the reminder!

RIP Warriors!!!


----------



## JBS (Oct 12, 2010)

10 Years ago, today.

RIP.


----------



## car (Oct 12, 2010)

RIP Warriors!


----------

